# E-Herd-Aktivität melden



## Automatik-Holgi (17 März 2012)

Hallo Freunde, ich suche nach einer günstigen, möglichst einfachen Lösung für mein folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte die "Aktivität" eines Elektro-Herdes potentialfrei melden lassen. Habe im Forum nach "Stromwandler" gesucht und auch Thread von denny86 "Spetielles Relais gesucht" verfolgt, das hat mir aber nicht geholfen.
Kann ich mit einem Stromwandler, durch den ich im Verteilerschrank eine Phase des E-Herdes führe, ein Relais anziehen lassen? Würde ein Wandler reichen oder müssen alle drei Phasen gemessen werden? Kennt sich damit jemand aus? 
Es soll so funktionieren, dass das Relais angezogen ist, sobald der Herd in irgendeiner Weise eingeschaltet wird (Kochfeld, Backofen, Licht,etc.) ...also möglichst schon ab wenigen Ampere. Entsprechend soll das Relais abfallen, sobald der Herd komplett ausgeschaltet ist. Welchen Wandler und welches Relais bräuchte ich dafür?
Würde das mit mit einem Reed-Schalter auch funktionieren (wie im Thread von denny86) ? Wie genau müßte ich das dann zusammmenbasteln?
Freu mich auf Eure Antworten.
Beste Grüße
Holgi


----------



## Matze001 (17 März 2012)

Du könntest in jeden Außenleiter ein Strommessrelais einbauen. Kostenpunkt ca. 50€ pro Relais.

Du musst jeden Außenleiter messen, da die Herdplatten auf die Außenleiter verteilt werden.


Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (17 März 2012)

Moin! Danke für die fixe Antwort. Ist es also doch wohl nicht so, dass ein Außenleiter als "Steuerphase" o.ä. arbeitet und die dann immer stromführend ist,sobald der Herd eingeschaltet wird?
Weißt du rein zufällig noch eine etwas günstigere Variante?
Gruß, Holger


----------



## Junior (18 März 2012)

Hallo Holger,
anstatt Aktivitäten zu überwachen kannst Du sie mit einem Hauptschütz verhindern.
Dazu müstest Du allerdings einen Schalter in Herdnähe bauen.

MfG  Günter.


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (18 März 2012)

Moin Günter, lebst du auch noch ?  Ich hatte tatsächlich zusätzlich zu der Überwachung noch die Überlegung, ein Lastschütz einzubauen, um den z.B. zeitlich steuern zu können... Vielleicht läßt sich da in der Ansteuerung dieses Schützes noch etwas realisieren.. Mal schauen.. 
Danke
MfG Holger


----------



## TimoK (18 März 2012)

Guten Morgen,

es müsste doch auch mit einem einzelnen Stromrelais funktionieren, durch den Stromwandler werden die 3 Phasen ohne N hindurchgeführt. Wenn auch nur eine Phase bestromt wird zieht das Relais an und du kannst mit einem pot. freien Kontakt das Ganze weiterverarbeiten.

Stromrelais gibt es beispielsweise bei der Fa. Ziehl.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Matze001 (18 März 2012)

Naja  Du hast nur ein Problem!

Wenn du eine symmetrische Belastung hast, dann heben sich die Ströme aber leider auf.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (18 März 2012)

Da muß ich dir wiederum recht geben, Marcel.. Alles nicht so einfach. Vielleicht ist das Projekt hiermit gestorben.:-(


----------



## Matze001 (18 März 2012)

Idee: Einen Außenleiter "verkehrt" in den Stromwandler führen. 

Wobei ich merke, damit verschiebt man das Problem nur, dann hat man einen anderen "Totpunkt".

Vielleicht kann man einen günstigen elektronischen Zähler einbauen, welcher einen S0-Ausgang o.ä. aufweist.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (18 März 2012)

Ok. da frag ich doch mal Dr. Google oder so


----------



## jabba (18 März 2012)

Man kann 3 Lastabwurfrelais einbauen, die benötigen aber meist mindestens 4A (zB ABB Stotz E451 geht ab 3,5-5,7A das wären 1KW-1,5KW Platten).
Bei den kleinen Platten könnte es probleme geben, da müßte man ein Relais finden was eventuell eher schaltet.
Die ABB kosten im Ek so 13€ + Mwst.


----------



## Paule (18 März 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine symmetrische Belastung hast, dann heben sich die Ströme aber leider auf.


Aber wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass du eine symmetrische Belastung hast?
Meistens sind je 2 Kochplatten auf einer Sicherung und die dritte Sicherung ist für den Backofen. Die Kochplatten haben oft auch noch verschiedene Leistungen. 
@Automatik-Holgi, was willst du denn mit der Rückmeldung machen oder steuern?


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (18 März 2012)

Es soll so eine Art "Demenz-Schutz" werden. Ich will über das Relais ein Signal auf einen SPS-Eingang schalten. Die SPS soll irgendwie irgendwo eine Meldung ausgeben,dass der Herd an ist.
Hab mir jetzt bei Conrad einen Stromwandler bestellt, der ab ca. 2A Stromfluß eine LED schaltet. An den Stromwandler kann man eine zusätzliche LED anschließen. Damit und mit einem Fotowiderstand werde ich mich voraussichtlich eine Art Optokoppler basteln,mit dem ich das Relais schalten will. So ist der aktuelle "Plan". Ob ich einen Außenleiter oder zwei oder alle drei durch den Wandler stopfe, weiß ich noch nicht. Ich werde alles ausprobieren. Mir ist bewußt, dass ich keine 100%ige Zuverlässigkeit damit erZIEHLen  kann, aber das ist nicht sooooo tragisch.
Hier ist der Typ Wandler:
*Ziehl Stromwandler STWA 1 H keine extra Versorgung nötig Mess-Eingänge 2 A/AC Ausgänge LED*
 Best.-Nr.: 198958-62

Freu mich auf weitere Meinungen dazu.
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für Eure Kommentare zu dem Problem.
Gruß, Holger


----------



## Paule (18 März 2012)

Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> Es soll so eine Art "Demenz-Schutz" werden. Ich will über das Relais ein Signal auf einen SPS-Eingang schalten. Die SPS soll irgendwie irgendwo eine Meldung ausgeben,dass der Herd an ist.


Hallo Holger,
an meinem Herd, ist aber schon ein älteres Model, habe ich eine Sammel-LED die leuchtet, sobald eine Herdplatte oder der Backofen eingeschaltet wird.
Das wäre ja genau das Signal das du brauchst. Bei neueren Geräten geht dann meist die Schalterbeleuchtung an. 
Das abgreifen dieses Signals ist sicher einfacher (OK Leitung zum Herd ziehen) als selber einen Optokoppler bauen.
Du wolltest weitere Meldungen. 
Übrigens ist das eine sehr gute Idee, könnte sich bei uns im Älter werdenden Bevölkerung mal als Marktlücke erweisen.


----------



## IBFS (18 März 2012)

> Hab mir jetzt bei Conrad einen Stromwandler bestellt, der ab ca. 2A  Stromfluß eine LED schaltet. An den Stromwandler kann man eine  zusätzliche LED anschließen. Damit und mit einem Fotowiderstand werde  ich mich voraussichtlich eine Art Optokoppler basteln,mit dem ich das  Relais schalten will. So ist der aktuelle "Plan".



*Um Gottes Willen!  230Volt-Bastelei im Zählerschrank -  Bitte nimm etwas fertiges!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


http://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/downloads/de/_bedienung/ar12np_4844_internet_dtsch.pdf

oder

http://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/downloads/de/Datenblatt/G_datenblatt_ar12dx.pdf



Gruß

Frank

P.S.

EDIT: Und jetzt fängt auch noch der Paule an mit dem Bastelpfusch - sagt mal seid ich noch zu retten - am Herd rumpfuschen :roll: 



Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> an meinem Herd, ist aber schon ein älteres Model, habe ich eine  Sammel-LED die leuchtet, sobald eine Herdplatte oder der Backofen  eingeschaltet wird.
> Das wäre ja genau das Signal das du brauchst. Bei neueren Geräten geht dann meist die Schalterbeleuchtung an.
> Das abgreifen dieses Signals ist sicher einfacher (OK Leitung zum Herd ziehen) als selber einen Optokoppler bauen.


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (18 März 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
@paule: das mit der Leitung zum Herd ziehen (+ Herd öffnen, Leitung mit an LED anschließen) übersteigt deutlich mein "Arbeitsaufwandsbudget" ..ä-ä, das läuft nicht. Aber danke für Deine Meinung.
@Frank: wo siehst du das Problem? Ich darf mich Elektrofachkraft nennen. Gehst Du davon aus, dass ich blanke, stromführende Drähte irgendwo baumeln lasse, die mit anderen Potentialen in Berührung kommen können oder einen Kurzschluß verursachen können?
Deine Sorge in Ehren, aber ich denke, das ist hier nicht nötig...Oder?
Gruß


----------



## IBFS (18 März 2012)

Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> @Frank: wo siehst du das Problem? Ich darf mich Elektrofachkraft nennen. Gehst Du davon aus, dass ich blanke, stromführende Drähte irgendwo baumeln lasse, die mit anderen Potentialen in Berührung kommen können oder einen Kurzschluß verursachen können?



Ich bin gelernter MSR-Techniker und habe Automatisierungstechnik studiert, habe also auch einen Fachberuf. 

Und dennoch finde ich, das man nicht alles, was man "hinbekommt" auch machen muss wenn es etwas bezahlbar fertiges gibt.

Man muss in Notfall (ggf. auch wenn man die Wohung oder das EFH verläßt/verkauft) daran denken, das es Nachfolger gibt, die
deine Schaltung dann nicht verstehen und dadurch durch Diese gefährdet werden. Meine Sorge liegt also primär nicht daran, das ich 
denke das du das nicht schaffen könntest sondern ist schlicht eine Risikoabschätzung.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (18 März 2012)

Ich habe es auch nicht so aufgefasst, dass Du meintest, ich würde es nicht "schaffen" oder "hinbekommen". Hab schon verstanden, dass Du das Risiko damit meinst. Sicherlich hast Du damit auch nicht unrecht. Aber sollte ich wider Erwarten mein EFH wirklich mal "weitergeben" (müssen), stehe ich vor einer Riesen-Aufgabe, die Übergabe und Erklärung der vorhandenen E-Installation und besonders deren Erweiterung, durchzuführen. Hab in meinem vor 7J. erworbenen EFH unzählige zusätzliche Leitungen gezogen und einen beachtlichen Teil automatisiert.
Also nochmal, ich weiß, was Du meinst und respektiere die "Besorgnis". Ich müßte auch lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, daß alles diesbezügliche "idiotensicher" ist. Aber alles in allem ists OK so, wie es ist.
Beste Grüße


----------



## mariob (18 März 2012)

Hallo,
so einen Demenzschutz hatte ich hier auch schon im Einsatz, ich hatte das ganze aus ein paar Hutschienenrelais in Kombination mit Zeitrelais gebaut.
Das Prinzip war lediglich, das die Herdeinspeisung über einen Lastschütz zunächst mal spannungslos war. Schaltet man irgendeine Platte ein wird eine Verbindung nach N hergestellt. Ein Relais mit der Spule über dem Kontakt dieser noch offenen Phase startete meine Zeitrelaismimik und gab den Herd für die Zeit x frei. Nach Ablauf dieser Zeit fiel der Lastschütz wieder ab und das Ding verriegelte sich bis zum Ausschalten des Herdes...
War allerdings eine recht überschaubare Hardwareschlacht und billiger als die Feuerwehr......
Wobei die Idee mit dem Stromzähler schon elegant ist, und aus heutiger Sicht würde ich die Logik mit einer Kleinsteuerung erschlagen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (18 März 2012)

Hey Mario, das klingt erstmal sehr interessant.. Könntest du mir vielleicht ein Schaltbild dazu zeigen? Ich habe es nicht vollständig verstanden...
MfG Holger


----------



## mariob (18 März 2012)

Hallo,
@Holgi, Schaltbild - nö, hatte ich mir so ausgebrütet und inzwischen mangels Notwendigkeit wieder entfernt, von daher...... Was ist Dir unklar?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (18 März 2012)

wo genau hast du die Spulenanschlüsse von dem Relais angeschlossen? Das Relais hat dann die Zeitrelais und diese wiederum das Lastschütz aktiviert? Oder wie?


----------



## bike (18 März 2012)

Wenn sich jemand als Elektrofachkraft bezeichnet und so etwas bastelt, ohne alle Grundlagen und umfangreiches Wissen, da stellt sich mir die Frage:
Was wurde für in dieser Ausbildung gelernt?

Die Tipps und Hinweise sind bestimmt gut gemeint, doch was ist, wenn etwas mit dem "System" passiert?

Ist es so schwer nach einem fertigen System zu suchen, das erprobt ist?


bike


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (18 März 2012)

@bike: ja ist es ! In der Ausbildung habe ich halt nur gelernt, wie man Amperemeter an einen Stromwandler anschließt und dass man "unbenutzte" Wandler kurzschließen muß, aber eben nicht, wie man einen Stromfluß in diesem Sinne zu einem Digital-Signal umwandeln kann.. Daher suche ich hier Rat!


----------



## Matze001 (18 März 2012)

Also so ein elektronischer Zähler mit S0 Schnittstelle kostet rund 100€ (Hab einen bis 80A gefunden, was aber hierfür Overkill ist).

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (18 März 2012)

Danke Marcel, aber das passt nicht.
MfG


----------



## Matze001 (18 März 2012)

Darf nix kosten? oder warum?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (18 März 2012)

Richtig, außerdem brauche ich nix Zählen, brauche nur 1- oder 0-Signal. Ich versuche das einfach mit dem Stromwandler von ZIEHL. Entweder es läuft (1) oder nicht (0) - ganz einfach...anyway :  vielen Dank @all
Gute N8 erstmal
Holgi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2012)

Wenn Ziehl dann etwas in diese Richtung http://www.ziehl.de/ziehl/deutsch/betriebsanleitungen/ba_stwa1p.pdf
Habe ich schon öfter in der Hand gehabt und leider auch schon weggeschmissen


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (18 März 2012)

hmm.. etwas zu spät. aber egal. Danke trotzdem


----------



## SoftMachine (18 März 2012)

Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> Moin! Danke für die fixe Antwort. Ist es also doch wohl nicht so, dass ein *Außenleiter als "Steuerphase" o.ä. arbeitet und die dann immer stromführend ist,sobald der Herd eingeschaltet *wird?
> Weißt du rein zufällig noch eine etwas günstigere Variante?
> Gruß, Holger



Mein Herd hat zwei Lampen. Die eine geht dauerhaft an, wenn eine der Platten eingeschaltet wird, die andere beim Backofen.
Wenn alles aus ist, sind auch die Lampen aus.

Kannst du die nicht "anzapfen" und ein Relais damit schalten lassen, damit du dein "0-1"-Signal erhältst ?


----------



## Paule (18 März 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer nach einem fertigen System zu suchen, das erprobt ist?


bike, 
wenn du alle Beiträge gelesen hättest, wäre die Antwort darauf ein einfaches "Ja".
Und nachdem du nicht mal einen Link zu deinem Post lieferst, kommt er bei mir, leider wie so oft, wieder in die Schublade: Völlig unbrauchbar und umsonst. 



SoftMachine schrieb:


> Mein Herd hat zwei Lampen. Die eine geht dauerhaft an, wenn eine der Platten eingeschaltet wird, die andere beim Backofen.
> Wenn alles aus ist, sind auch die Lampen aus.
> 
> Kannst du die nicht "anzapfen" und ein Relais damit schalten lassen, damit du dein "0-1"-Signal erhältst ?


Siehe Post 14 inklusive Antworten.


----------



## SoftMachine (19 März 2012)

Ja, hast recht !  

Danke


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (19 März 2012)

sehr wachsam, paule  Danke.


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (29 März 2012)

Mahlzeit, ich habe heute die Teile eingebaut. Hab den Aussenleiter erst zweimal, dann dreimal, dann viermal durch den Stromwandler gezogen, um einen empfindlicheren Ansprechstrom zu erreichen. Hatte zuerst L1 genommen, der scheint aber nur für den Backofen zu sein. Mit L2 scheint es zu gehen. Wenn Kochplatten aktiv sind, leuchten die beiden LEDs am Wandler: Die integrierte und die, die ich zusätzlich angeschlossen habe. Ich habe meinem Plan mit dem selfmade-Optokoppler auch in die Tat umgesetzt: Sobald die externe LED leuchtet, wird der vor der LED positionierte Fotowiderstand niederohmig und gibt ein Signal auf meine SPS.
Jetzt geht es erst richtig los mit dem Ausprobieren 
Ich meld mich wieder...
Beste !
Holgi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 März 2012)

Was hast du den jetzt bestellt und was hat es gekostet?


----------



## Paule (29 März 2012)

Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> Mit L2 scheint es zu gehen. Wenn Kochplatten aktiv sind, leuchten die beiden LEDs am Wandler


Damit hast du aber erst zwei Kochplatten abgedeckt, die anderen zwei hängen normalerweise dann auf der L3.


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (29 März 2012)

@rostiger Nageler Stromwandler hat ca. 20,- gekostet. Die Kosten für LED und Fotowiderstand sind im Verhältnis dazu verschwindend gering.
@paule: Das hast du leider recht. Es ist wirklich so: L1 für Backofen, L2 für die Platten 1&2, L3 für die Platten 3&4. Das ist echt schade, daß ich auf diese Art nicht alles abfragen kann.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das einfach abändern könnte? Würde es Sinn machen, den Null-Leiter durch den Wandler zu schleifen? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei normaler Nutzung des E-Herdes äußerst selten vorkommt, dass die Belastung auf den Außenleitern ausgeglichen ist und der N keinen Strom führt.
Stimmt das so? 
Freu mich auf Eure Antworten
Gruß, Holger


----------



## TimoK (30 März 2012)

Neutralleiter zu messen finde ich eine gute Idee. Wenn du den ebenfalls mehrfach durchschleifst um auch kleine Ströme zu messen sollte es klappen!

Gruß Timo


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (30 März 2012)

Mit dem Neutral-Leiter funktioniert es sehr gut 
greetz 
Holgi


----------



## ET-SPS (15 April 2012)

Hi, 

köntest ihr eine Zusammenfassung schreiben wie ihr das Gemacht habt den E-Herd abzufragen so das es ein "Anfänger" auch nachbauen könnte bitte?  

Würde das ganze auch für eine Waschmaschiene funktioneiren? 

Gruß 
ET-SPS


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (15 April 2012)

hmm.habe ich das nicht geschrieben? Also: Stromwandler besorgt (Typ wie oben angegeben), Den Null-Leiter von der zu überwachenden Leitung an der N-Schiene abklemmen, mehrfach durch den Wandler schleifen und wieder anklemmen! Vor die LED einen Fotowiderstand platziert (in nem kleinen lichtgeschützten Röhrchen). Den LDR in Reihe zu einem Relais oder in meinem Fall zu einem SPS-Eingang..fertig!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2012)

Was den jetzt für einen stromwandler, angegeben wurde viel!


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (15 April 2012)

Check Beitrag #13 !


----------



## Paule (15 April 2012)

ET-SPS schrieb:


> Würde das ganze auch für eine Waschmaschiene funktioneiren?


Und was würde das bei einer Waschmaschine für einen Sinn ergeben?


----------



## kiar (15 April 2012)

> Und was würde das bei einer Waschmaschine für einen Sinn ergeben?



wenn die Waschmaschine im Keller steht und man im 4 Stock wohnt, ist es schon wichtig ob die Waschmaschine fertig ist ( in meinem Alter)

Raik


----------



## Paule (15 April 2012)

kiar schrieb:


> wenn die Waschmaschine im Keller steht und man im 4 Stock wohnt, ist es schon wichtig ob die Waschmaschine fertig ist ( in meinem Alter)


Ach so als Fertigmeldung, alles klar. 
Allerdings gibt es auch sehr viele Momente während eines Waschzyklus bei denen sehr wenig Strom benötigt wird:
Wassereinlauf, da wird nur das Magnetventil angesteuert und die Trommel dreht sich nur ab und zu.


----------



## kiar (15 April 2012)

moin,

ich habe es mit einem AC 1020 und nachfolgendem Präzisionsgleichrichter realisiert. dann noch ein kleiner Mikroprozessor zu Auswertung dahinter und fertig ist es .

[Ironie]
Macht ja keinen Sinn wenn die Frau zweimal umsonst läuft und dann für andere Aufgaben zu geschwächt ist 
[/Ironie]

raik


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (15 April 2012)

*lach* ja das könnte stimmen 
man müsste halt das Signal entsprechend auswerten, dass die Meldung "Waschmaschine fertig" erst dann kommt, wenn der Stromwandler über längere (eingestellte) Zeit kein Signal mehr liefert


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2012)

ab einen bestimmten Alter ist euch ein Paniertes Schnitzel lieber und ihr seit froh wenn sie läuft.


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (15 April 2012)

ROFLMAO


----------



## 190B (15 April 2012)

Wow, tolle Smilies..................


----------



## rheumakay (16 April 2012)

Ich kenne mich zwar mit Wäsche waschen nicht so gut aus(das macht meine Frau) aber..
könnte man nicht parallel an den Magneten für die Zuhaltung der Tür eine Relais anschließen ?!Die Türöffnung wird doch bei Wäsche fertig "frei" gegeben ?(Habe meiner Frau über die Schulter geguckt)


----------



## kiar (16 April 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> aber..
> könnte man nicht parallel an den Magneten für die Zuhaltung der Tür eine Relais anschließen ?!Die Türöffnung wird doch bei Wäsche fertig "frei" gegeben ?(Habe meiner Frau über die Schulter geguckt)



dann hast du aber noch immer nicht das Signal wo du es brauchst, in der Wohnung. Der liebe Hausbauer meinte es gut mit mir, er legte die Zuleitung für die Steckdose in die Unterverteilung unserer Wohnung. Damit ist es ganz leicht die Aktivitäten der Waschmaschine zu kontrollieren.

raik


----------

